

Code's Worst Enemy - raganwald
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/12/codes-worst-enemy.html#repost

======
raganwald
A repost of:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=91140>

I thought another look might be interesting given Ola Bini's article on the HN
front page.

